# Paradise Poodles - NorCal



## cdonati (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi all ?

we’re currently living in Europe it’s hard for DH and I to really get a sense of the breeders that will be around us when we’re fully moved into our new place in NorCal in September!

I know there has been a previous post about Paradise Poodles from late last year but wondered if anyone else can chime in and let me know what you think? So tricky to find any reviews but we may be getting a puppy from them. Just hoping someone has had some experience or will be able to give us a bit of an idea of what we’re looking at!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Sending you a PM.


----------

